# Can anyone please help me with my disseration?



## Ryan Kemp (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi my name is Ryan Kemp. I am a student at Easton and Otley College and currently on my final year and having to complete my dissertation. I was hoping that the people on here with type 1 diabetes may be able to help me by completing a short questionnaire for me. I would be very grateful for anyone who would take the time to complete my questionnaire. All answers will be protected by data protection.
https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/6PVN7Q8

Thank You

Ryan Kemp


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi Ryan and welcome to the forum.   Can't see it being a problem and I'll certainly complete it but before that I'll just copy @Northerner in who has to approve any surveys.


----------



## Ryan Kemp (Apr 10, 2018)

I have emailed the support forum email and was told it would be ok to send out the survey. Hopefully this is the write forum as I put it on the wrong one last time.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 10, 2018)

I will, good luck Ryan


----------



## Northerner (Apr 10, 2018)

Yes, this has been approved, please help if you can


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 10, 2018)

Completed.  Good luck with it Ryan.


----------



## Robin (Apr 10, 2018)

Done!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Apr 10, 2018)

I've done it, but I'm not sure you will thank me for it, as my answers are all likely to be anomolies (as well as type 1 diabetes, I have another condition which is made worse by exercise).
Good luck with your dissertation.


----------



## grainger (Apr 10, 2018)

Done


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 11, 2018)

Did done Ryan, good luck


----------



## Ryan Kemp (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi thank you everyone that has completed the questionnaire already anyone else that can help would be great as the more results I receive the stronger my results will be. Thank you.


----------



## Lisa66 (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi Ryan, all done. Out of interest, may I ask what made you choose this subject...no worries if you don't want to say. Good luck!


----------



## Ryan Kemp (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi Lisa66 I volunteered at a diabetes UK event at the UEA last year. It was a event for the youth department of diabetes UK and I met some really great people. At the time of the event I had a subject for my dissertation but meeting some of the children and their parents made me think. One of the parents told me that their child's teacher did not really understand what affects diabetes had on their child, and wanted to be a teacher myself made me decide I wanted to learn more about the subject. So when my other idea did not work out I changed my focus to the affects of physical activity on people with type 1 diabetes. I am really hoping that it will help me develop my knowledge and hopefully help some people manage they life's better.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi Ryan. Can you imagine what it was like in the 1960s. I was 3 when diagnosed & schools had never been taught about diabetes. Good on you for doing your bit.


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 11, 2018)

Done it Ryan.
The questions were well structured and with free text available it gave me the opportunity to answer in full.
Well done.


----------



## Lisa66 (Apr 12, 2018)

Ryan Kemp said:


> Hi Lisa66 I volunteered at a diabetes UK event at the UEA last year. It was a event for the youth department of diabetes UK and I met some really great people. At the time of the event I had a subject for my dissertation but meeting some of the children and their parents made me think. One of the parents told me that their child's teacher did not really understand what affects diabetes had on their child, and wanted to be a teacher myself made me decide I wanted to learn more about the subject. So when my other idea did not work out I changed my focus to the affects of physical activity on people with type 1 diabetes. I am really hoping that it will help me develop my knowledge and hopefully help some people manage they life's better.



That's interesting Ryan, thank you for explaining. Best of luck with the dissertation and teaching.


----------



## stephknits (Apr 12, 2018)

done!


----------



## Anna WP (Apr 12, 2018)

Done and good luck!!


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 15, 2018)

Well done for taking time to do you all. If you have not done yet please do.


----------



## Ryan Kemp (Apr 15, 2018)

Thank you for you help everyone who got involved an complete the survey. HOBIE is right if you have not completed the questionnaire yet please do. I will be talking the questionnaire down on Wednesday morning so I can analysis the results and finish writing my dissertation. Thank you again for everyone that has helped and anyone who will help in the next couple of days.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 15, 2018)

Come on people please help Ryan with his dissertation. 

Once it's completed Ryan would you be able to post a summary of your findings?


----------



## Mick Payne (Apr 24, 2018)

Just done it.
Good luck


----------



## New-journey (Apr 24, 2018)

Just done it. Good luck with your dissertation.


----------



## Ryan Kemp (Apr 24, 2018)

Thank you everyone that has answered the questionnaire I really am thankful. If anyone would like to know the results, I will have to get my grade back before I can post any results but if any does want the results please message me.


----------

